# Soliciting for potential overnight Tuna/Sword Crew



## nextcast (Aug 11, 2006)

Too many of my friends are hunters, they are missing out on the blue water in the fall. 

I am compiling a "group texting list" for future trips. I want upbeat, enthusiastic to fish, crew who can share the expenses (please review the popular Blue water thread on crew understanding the costs of offshore fishing). Don't post to this thread, please just send me a PM with your cell phone number, city of residence and a 1 sentence summary of your offshore experience (see mine below).

I have a very well equipped Contender 27 (30' boat, twin Suzuki 250F, underwater lights, 2 2000' electric reels, 1 electric down rigger, outriggers, 210G on board, 2x15G external fuel, Auto Pilot, PLB, Radar, Hilton's Real Time Navigator, ...). I keep my boat in a sling on Tiki Island. I cruise at 30-40 MPH depending on the waves. If we can't go 30 keeping the hull in the water, then I won't go (takes too long and wastes fuel).

My BIL is usually available and I am currently a 50 year old "Man of Leisure" so the timing is weather dependent. Don't worry if you can or can't make certain days of the week, just ignore my text if you can't go. We are very experienced with bay and near shore (Kings and Snapper) fishing. Although we are well read on the Blue water experience, we probably only have 10 days between us in true blue water. I did take Capt Ahab's (Boobytrap) Sword fishing Seminar and want to put it to practice. 

Overnight Tuna/Sword Float plan: My plans are to leave Tiki around 1:00 PM, top off fuel and dead bait at GYB, make bait on the way out, then not stop until Stetson, hitting the Floaters and the Hilltops during the trip. Targeting Amberjack (at old structure), Wahoo (at the floaters during the evening), Tuna at dark+, Swordfish at the Hilltops at night, back to the floaters for morning bite tuna and back at the dock before sundown. No fishing inside Stetson unless weed/rip, buoy or culling shrimp boat presents itself. I am not interested in Kingfish or near shore bottom fishing. I want 3-4 guys total, 5 is a pain on overnighters. I have all the tackle and rods needed, if you want to take your own, I will limit you to two rods (1 cast, 1 jig) each. I do have limited room for your tackle. 

I don't smoke or drink on the boat (you can). You are welcome to spend the night on Tiki when we get back. We will be tired and will probably have a few shore drinks as we clean up etc.

The primary purpose of this thread is to build a texting list but we may go this weekend if it lays down just a little...

If I left off any pertinent details on the boat, standard crew or float plan then please respond to this thread and I will clarify for all to read. I am not a licensed captain and this is not a business.

Thanks for your interest,
Charlie Bates
"First Light"
1511 Windsong Way
Tiki Island


----------



## Gluconda (Aug 25, 2005)

PM sent for crew's list.

Thanks


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

*PM sent*

Looking forward to the invite. I forgot to add I can take vacation on short notice in most cases.


----------



## nextcast (Aug 11, 2006)

*Thanks for the interest guys, keep them coming.*

Some of the more experienced hands have shared that swords at the Hilltops and Tuna at Boomvang my be too much for one trip. 18 mile run between the spots and a lack of focus may reduce results. I am personally more interested in swords right now (I am a virgin) but we can modify the trip per the crew interest/experience.

Another question was on the age and condition of the boat. Guys, you will not be disappointed in the condition, but it is just a Contender 27 (a 30' CC). The hull is a 2002 and the 250 four strokes are 2005 with ~ 350 hours each.

Thanks again,
Charlie


----------



## nextcast (Aug 11, 2006)

*Thanks guys, list is full*

I don't want this to turn in to a weather thread, but I'd like to respond to crew's request for notice and desire to bring rods:

In my opinion, I want 2' or less going out and 2-3' foot or less coming back in (assumeing the wave period is at least twice the height and we have an onshore wind). That being said, we can make it back in 6's but it will be at 12 mph and no fun. This time of year the weather forecosts are not stable enough for 4-5 day planning (hence a texting list for quick response). The guys with work issues and travel distances probably aren't going to want to go this time of year. We may bail 65% of the time the morning of a planned trip. Check Buoy Weather for free 2 day forecasts for any point (wave height and period) and NOAA for 5 day with only wave height for zones. I will use Buoy Weather for the go/no decision. Track it and see how hard this is.

Limiting crew to 2 rods each. I am aggreable to more but it means we will leave some of mine. I don't want a boat full of 50w's and a blackfin bite. Things left in the car are safe.

As always, the voice of experience, logically explained, will change my mind 99% of the time.

Next week is looking good, fingers crossed...

Thanks again for the interest.

Charlie


----------

